
Ask HN: How would you rebuild WordPress for the modern web? - obunu
WordPress still powers 30% of the web despite its many shortcomings. I don’t need to go into too much detail here, about its security issues, often sluggish performance, or convoluted interface.<p>WordPress does have good qualities. It’s very enabling, allowing anyone to create a decent looking web page relatively quickly. A healthy plugin ecosystem expands things much further.<p>My question is:<p>“What if we took all that’s good with WordPress, and rewrote it for the modern web - what would that look like?”<p>This is where where we’ve gotten up to so far - the next generation CMS for the modern web should be:<p>-Open source-
This is something that’s really good about WordPress. It’s free, so you can install and manage it yourself, or go with one of the hosted solutions. There’s also a large community that supports it.<p>-Flexible-
Anyone can quickly and easily create a web page.<p>-Design led-
It should feature a clean and easy to use interface.<p>-Based on a modern stack-
Things like Node.js and React are built for the modern web, so this new CMS should support those and more.<p>We wanted to start a conversation here. What are your thoughts on this, and what else should we be considering?<p>We created a landing page with information on this concept, where you can also sign up for updates: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;nubo.unubo.com
======
owenwil
`Based on a modern stack` is a huge implied bias that something like PHP is
old or bad. Who says that this is required for a modern CMS? If you ask me,
PHP is a better bet for stability, predictability and well-known problem
domain. Betting on React and Node.JS sounds good/sexy, but I immediately find
myself hesitating because it sounds like you're worried about using hip
technologies before defining whether or not they actually do anything more
useful than the battle-tested ones.

------
gshdg
Wordpress took off because even before it became a 1-click control panel
install it could be installed in minutes with near-zero expertise on any of
tens of thousands of cheap cPanel hosts starting around $1/mo.

